# MP3 in 8bit umwandeln



## Röster (2. Januar 2010)

Kann man MP3 Musik in 8bit Musik umwandeln und wenn ja, wie?

Danke schonma im vorraus, auf eine Antwort


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

In welches Format magste sie denn umwandeln? MP3 zu MP3? geht mit winLame recht simpel. Kannst auch die Bitrate beliebig einstellen.

winLAME - Download

Mit Super 2009.36 kannste in die meisten anderen Formate wandeln (auch für ältere Handys geeignet).

SUPER - Download


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Januar 2010)

du kannst die bitrate ändern mit AudioCon, allerdings was soll das bringen ? Die Mp3 sind danach quasi nicht mehr zu gebrauchen da die klangqualität richtig übel ist. 

Ich vermute mal eher du denkst da an 8bit Musik die früher mit dem C64 gemacht wurde, das erreichst du nicht mit umwandeln.


----------



## Röster (2. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eher du denkst da an 8bit Musik die früher mit dem C64 gemacht wurde, das erreichst du nicht mit umwandeln.



Ja genauso meinte ich es, naja schade das es nich so geht. Na zum selber erstellen, bin ich einfach zu doof dazu^^

P.S. Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Januar 2010)

NAja selbst erstellen ist garnicht so schwierig allerdings einen hacken hat die sache, du brauchst die lieder zwingend als Midi file. 

Mit dem programm Protracker ( Amiga ) und Fasttracker ( protracker clon für PC ) wurde solche Musik damals erstellt, du must quasi nur das Midifile in Fasttracker laden, den einzelnen Tonspuren ein instrument zuweisen, samplingrate einstellen auf 8 bit und play drücken. Das klingt dann so wie Musik damals aufm C64 oder NES. 

Allerdings hat die sache noch einen hacken, die programme bekommst zwar kostenlos, und viele Midi files auch, aber ich bezweifle das es auf aktueller Hardware läuft und das es auch klingt wie damals. Dazu bräuchtest du am besten irgend nen alten 486er mit ner Soundblaster Pro oder ähnlich alter karte. 

Die Fasttracker bekommst für umme im Netz einfach google befragen, allerdings wie Fasttracker genau funktionier darfst mich nich mehr fragen, das is vorneweg 15 jahre her als ich mit so nem programm noch "gearbeitet" hab


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2010)

das wäre ja so, als wolltest du einen techno-track in eine klaviersonate umwandeln 

beim 8-bit-stil werden die melodien ja von völlig anderen instrumenten gespielt - das kann man nicht umwandeln, das muss man neu einspielen. wenn du nen song als MIDI-datei hättest, dann würde das gehen, WENN du midi-instrumente parat hast, die nach 8-bit klingen. aber auch da müßtest du dann selber die instrumente und effekte noch selber ab/dazumischen, für so was braucht man mind. ein paar monate, um zu lernen, wie man das halbwegs brauchbar hinzukriegt...


*edit* @Defence: es gibt etliche "virtuelle" synthies für den PC, die nach 8bit klingen und die man dann in einem programm wie cubase, musik maker oder fruity loop integrieren kann. da muss man nicht wirklich extra nen C64, amiga oder alten IBM-PC nehmen


----------



## Röster (2. Januar 2010)

Ja ok, ich habe verstanden Vielen dank für eure Bemühungen


----------



## faibel (2. Januar 2010)

Der C64 hat nicht mit Samples a la Noise.-/Pro.-/Startracker o.ä. gearbeitet sondern mit einem 3 Kanal polyphonen Soundchip der Schwingungsformen (Sägezahn, Sinus, Rechteck) in einer einstellbaren Frequenz u . Laustärke ausgegeben hat. Dazu ein paar Hüllkurven und fertig war der C64 Sound. Der Amiga konnte mit dem 8bit PCM-Soundchip "Paula" schon mit vernünftigen Samples arbeiten was damals eine Revolution darstellte.
Alles lässt sich heute per Software emulieren, da braucht man keine alte Soundkarte für. Das was damals in "Hardware" vorhanden war schafft man heute locker per Software. Für den typischen Amigasound kann man heute den Madtracker benutzen (sollte per Google zu finden sein). Afaik kann man damit auch die typischen C64 Polyphon-Töne erzeugen, da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------

